
This Weird Globe-Folding Map Isn’t Perfect, but It’s Close - craneca0
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/weird-globe-folding-map-isnt-perfect-close/
======
flukus
Are globes not available anymore? It seems like all the bitching about
projections could go away if we just had more globes.

